# Power Glide shifting question



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a power glide, or at least that is what I believe. It has 14 bolt pan, vacume modulator on right hand side, and electronic kick down on left side (looking at it from the rear toward engine). I have read some of the other posts here and notice these things can be interesting to ID. It also has 2 gears. The electronic kick down is not attached. Doesn't look like it ever was, because the wire is more up by the coil and wouldn't reach that far down I don't think. The gas peddle has a 3 wire kick down on it. The connector on the engine wire harness is a reciever for a single blade and it's a round ( about half inch dia. just like the tranny blade reciever). 

So what's my question? Why will it not stay in 2nd gear. It shifts well into 1st, and once I let off the gas it shifts into 2nd without any problem when going 15 - 25mph, but as soon as there is any minimal rev other than coasting, it wants to shift back to 1st, even at higher rpms and very little pressure. In fact once I get to about 40 mph, it won't stay in 2nd at all, presumably because the engine is reving to high, until I totally let off the gas. Then once I apply anything more than idle it instantly wants to down shift again. 

I disconnected the vacume line thinking maybe it was somehow getting too much vacume, but that only made it worse. 

I may need a rebild but I thought I'd see if there were any tricks out there. Other than this it opperates very smoothly, no grinding or vibrating or funny noises.Thanks for the read.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm unsure if I can be any help to you with this. And I don't know how Pontiac did it. But I used to have a 66 Chevelle with a powerglide transmission. the kickdown for it was mechanical, and it was attached to the throttle arm on the carb. Are you sure your kickdown is electronic? What year is your car that you're talking about?


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

It is a 1967 Lemans. I came orignial with a 326 so that makes me even more sure it came with the power glide. (now it has a 70 pontiac 350). There is currently no kick down cable or electric hooked up to it, only the vacuum. I could try extending the electric kick down wire so that it reached the spade on the transmission but that doesn't seem to logical. 

I had one of these in high school. I remember taking the power glide out and putting a TH 400 in it and the electric kick down and vacuum was all it had. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The tranny should be a Super Turbine 300, I would suggest a rebuild and replace the vacuum modulator. Then connect the kick down wire, adjust the kick down switch and check for vacuum leaks.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I looked it up and that is exactly what it is. Thank you so much!!

Would you care to venture a guess as to whether the kick down for this transmission would work on a TH400?


----------

